
Zuckerberg outlines plan for 'privacy-focused' Facebook - Multicomp
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47477677
======
Multicomp
The article references there being no firm plan/timeline for this action.

I am curious if this is in response to internet denizen traffic (Reddit,HN,
etc.) or (probably more likely) to users leaving FB en-masse (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19322448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19322448))?

